# MTD Steering Problem



## Smallworld (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

I'm having a major steering problem with my mower. The model number is 13AX79TH090. When I try to turn left or right the gear on the end of the shaft slips past the teeth on the the gear next to it. I just replaced the shaft (could not buy the gear on the end of it separately) the gear mechanism beside the shaft, and also the bushing at the end of the shaft. Started the mower up steering was working great for about a minute then the gears started slipping once again, not allowing me to turn at all. Desperately need help, and any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## stewart711 (Mar 29, 2011)

Broken teeth? Have the gear centers moved apart? Can the steering wheel move up and out of mesh. Is the steering arm slipping on the spindle? Steering wheel slipping on geared shaft?


----------

